# Google- Fight ailments with food - Gay and Lesbian Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Fight ailments with food**Gay and Lesbian Times*Do people with *irritable bowel syndrome* find serenity in whole wheat bread? According to medical experts and scientific studies, the answers are â€œyes. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

